# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer ist die mysteriöse Jannah?



## Darkmoon76 (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer ist die mysteriöse Jannah?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wer ist die mysteriöse Jannah?*


----------



## Siriuz (6. Dezember 2019)

Oh bitte. Wie tief kann man sinken.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Oh bitte. Wie tief kann man sinken.



Mit dem Millenium Falken? Würde sagen so ein paar Zentimeter über dem Boden, danach setzt er zur Landung an. Das meintest du doch sicherlich, dir würde doch sicher nichts anderes in den Sinn kommen, z.B. hmm ... sowas wie ein Trollversuch. Hmmm nö, eher unwahrscheinlich. ...


----------



## Frullo (7. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit dem Millenium Falken? Würde sagen so ein paar Zentimeter über dem Boden, danach setzt er zur Landung an. Das meintest du doch sicherlich, dir würde doch sicher nichts anderes in den Sinn kommen, z.B. hmm ... sowas wie ein Trollversuch. Hmmm nö, eher unwahrscheinlich. ...



Channeling Ben Kenobi: Wer ist der grössere Troll? Der Troll, oder der Troll der ihn füttert?


----------



## Siriuz (7. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit dem Millenium Falken? Würde sagen so ein paar Zentimeter über dem Boden, danach setzt er zur Landung an. Das meintest du doch sicherlich, dir würde doch sicher nichts anderes in den Sinn kommen, z.B. hmm ... sowas wie ein Trollversuch. Hmmm nö, eher unwahrscheinlich. ...



Sag mal, wie sehr geht deine blinde "ich bin Fan und alles was SW macht ist super toll" - eigentlich?

Da taucht plötzlich eine dahergelaufene "Jannah" auf, die auch wie Finn, nur in weiblich, ein Dissident der Ersten Ordnung ist - und dann ganz plötzlich ist sie die Tochter von Lando?  Ich will dir echt nicht zu Nahe treten. Aber meinst du das ernst? Das findest du irgendwie Originell? Ich habe Fan-Fiction gelesen, die war besser geschrieben. Wahnsinn. Aber hey, rede dir Boomer alles mal schön.


----------

